# Advice for an A57 buyer?



## ricksname (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys, after having my heart set on an A65 for some time, I've weighed up my options and decided I might be better off with an A57 for the difference in cost. I'm planning to buy here in the UK, and have found this deal:

Sony Alpha A57 Digital SLT Camera with 18-55mm and 55-200mm Lens

It looks pretty good to my untrained eye, but I could also buy it without the lenses and find them seperately.

Sony Alpha SLT-A57 SLR Digital Camera (Body Only)

Perhaps with this as a starting lens?

Sigma 50-200mm f/4-5.6 DC OS HSM Sony-alpha

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Kolia (Mar 14, 2013)

I would skip both lenses in favor of a single better one.


----------



## ricksname (Mar 14, 2013)

If I were to go with a single higher-quality lens, I'd be looking for something fairly versatile. Someone recommended a Sony SAL1650 16-50mm F/2.8. Slightly beyond my price range, but I could possibly stretch to it. What do you think?


----------



## Kolia (Mar 14, 2013)

I went with the Sigma 17-50mm f2.8. A bit cheaper, it has very good reviews. Some say its better than the Sony. I use it all the time.  My 35 f1.8 and 50 f1.8 I almost never use now.


----------



## jfrabat (Mar 14, 2013)

For an PAS-C sensor, the SAL1680Z works well...  16mm to 80mm Zeiss for about $1,000 in the US (dont know Europe costs).  By the way, you do know the A58 is coming out soon, right?  OLED EVF...


----------



## kenerickson (Mar 15, 2013)

I think it is also noteworthy that there is a amble supply of good used lens that will work well with the A57.

Here are three that I purchased from the major online auction site for a total of less than $175 dollars including shipping. While these lens are not fantastic lens they are still good.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 15, 2013)

Buy the motor and then get a sigma 28-70 f2.8 and a minolta maxxum 50mm f1.7. The Sigma is versatile lens with good range and the 50mm is good in low light and ideal for portraits. Get the 28-70 first. 

EX Sigma 28 70mm Aspherical F2 8 Lens for Minolta Sony 0085126542344 | eBay


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 15, 2013)

Kolia said:


> I went with the Sigma 17-50mm f2.8. A bit cheaper, it has very good reviews. Some say its better than the Sony. I use it all the time.  My 35 f1.8 and 50 f1.8 I almost never use now.



Ive heard noting but good things about that lens. I heard for video it is ideal since it is specifically designed to be integrated with Sony cameras. But in the end I opted to get a Sigma 17-50 f2.8 too. It made more since since my other zoom lenses were sigma. The transistion between lenses is seamless on the processing end since all the different zooms give you a very similar white balance. Price did play a factor too. Nothing wrong with saving $100. I do wish the sigma have a better focusing wheel. Much to loose in my opinion which make manual focusing sloppy.


----------



## ricksname (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the input, guys!

I'm still comparing lenses. For someone new to SLRs (or SLTs!) the range of things available, and what makes a good or a bad lens, is pretty overwhelming. I've been keeping an eye out for a second hand Sigma 17-50mm f2.8, but it's still a little expensive. I really don't want to pay more than around £300 for my first lens. I know this is very much the cheap end of zoom lenses, but surely with that money I should be able to find something far better than the kit lens. Any suggestions more in this range? 

That Sigma 28-70 f2.8 is definitely on the list, but thoughts on these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sigma-17-...=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item5aef79809c

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tamron-SP...=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item35c605bd06

The Tamron has very positive reviews, and is much more in my kind of range.


----------

